# Rhino AKA BRONCO



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Still alive, still working. 
Here comes another puppy of mine...BRONCO. 
Tracks are 'battledamageable' at each corner. It's got this mine sweeping thing (kinda WWII style), with a magnetic mine there causes some damage. Side doors, hatches, roof are hinged. 5 LED, Rumble/vibrating motor. Built in tape measure (beat that!) with magnet of course! Windscreen guard pops up when you pull on the 'spud cannon at the front' Got changable interior panels planned yet to build. Basic basecoat paint BTW, Got a grand paint scheme in mind! Slight riser on the second turrent, so you can have two guys up there in hatches without the other looking like he's a mushroom stciking out the top. They collide abi especailly with all the weapons. Which are completely drilled out, exhausts too. There's extra wheels. the mine sweeping chain thaing can be pulled off and replaced with someting else.
And yeah, I think I'm about done for one night now. Time for me a settle into the dust. Good night all, Dusty signing off..:good:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Been a while guys...
Straight to it, here's the interior door. A bit of stuff added, drilled out barrel, Probably won't see it when finished!)








Here's one of the heavy weapons, just wanna ta show off the barrels.








Bling!








Here's a hatch conversion. Both pivot, doors hinged








And some paint

















-yhew- hard work
All the best 
Dusty


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe3some man, you have the craziest conversion ideas ever!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Djinn, thought you'd like it. Can't believe your the only person to comment so far!
Here's a quick update.
















Right, I hope that gets tastes buds going 
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really awsome stuff buddy, love the lighting.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Floor less work, love the angel. +rep from me


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

thats wicked props on the paint scheme!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

awsome, you might have to put a tutorial on the tape measure, so i can put it on a titan or something, lol.

what does it count as? it looks like a rhino but it has a multi melta?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Angel is looking great, can not wait to see this model completed.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Thought I'd give another update and maybe get some fluff out of the way.
Again it's been a long long night, so forgive me for any spelling mistakes etc.
I sould mention the magnets its got. I've lost count, there some in the roof where you would normally put the accesories, one on the front next to the spud cannon (just in case?), a few in the chimneys on the side, rear door has a magnet. At the front towards to base, next to the LED's are a pair. They're meant to attract mines making the chains get caught up against the hull (trying to indicate point of impact/damage). Mentioned before about the tracks being battle damageable/breakable. They clip in and just pop it out when damaged. 
Right now, as amazing as it is there are a couple of little woopsies. 1 - Not reallyhappy with the design for the arms that hold the mine chain thing. Too simple. 2 - That turret riser/adaptor to help get two gunner up there wasn't high enough, so I've had to last minute put together something else. So there are actually 3 hatches/turrets I'm working on.
But might I add, and I swear it's the truth, this is the first rhino I have ever built. Normally my main army is Eldar.
Work so far - Interior getting painted out, get some back packs and other bits going in. Some weathing on the doors although I think I over done it (C&C). Not much on the angel I'm afraid, wanted to get some of the other colours/detail down. So....this panel is pretty much done...
















Now you were wondering about that multi melta, well along with a couple of others....








Next to the gunner is that last minute build. The gunner's arms aren't connected (so they look misaligned), he's able to pivot his bolter, turn his head. Here's another guy (who I wanted to team up with the gunner)








And lastly for the time being....









There we go, wonder what we'll have next time?
See you then....
Dusty


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where do you order your magnets from and do you buy them in bulk? That is insane. Maybe you should post a tutorial on how to do LEDs and stuff Dusty.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hehe, I have never once painted the interior of a tank, probably due to laziness. Kudos to you for it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Neither have I wraith! I normally glue my tanks together.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I will rthird that statement painting what people don't see... lol sigh...i am lazy.. nice looking tank and yes where do u pick up those magnets?


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey folks, (2nd time typing this out - bloodly internet!)

Erm...Generally been painting the other lillte bits, doing some outlining, starting to put some mud on the bottom but I think the general rhino could do with another session of highlighting first - It's got a bit dark through washes. The exhausts have had a bit of blue (heat), needs some blending. 
Concentrating on the hatches, guns, lenses, buttons, gunners eyes/mouth. He's chin/mic is red, needs to change as it looks like he's been clobbered in his chin. 
The angel has had it's face made bigger, flesh tone down. Working on the sword and around the door handles. Yeah should of had more done by now.








Gunner's face will probably change (shade of colour), still playing with the balance. Focusing primarily on the eyes, mouth, lips.








Here's the interior, maybe a couple of other items might go in there. But there's two backpacks and a fuel can.









Ok next time I'll have some better/more pics. 
BTW I've put hazard stripes on the edges of the rear and side doors, C&C. Weren't sure about it. Also maybe you guys can help 'ol Dusty out, are there any special signs/logos/symbols that really should go on there?

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Dusty. I really like the interior of this beast, plus the freehand is great!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Oi op Scally-wags!

This has been sitting still for a while due to a blister on my finger preventing me from painting. It's healed so painting can commence and last time I meantion the 'b' word.

First of all, here's a mad photo with all most the magnets in use. Just random magnetic bits stuck on for demostration purpose. Not forgetting the two under the front, the tape measure, and rear door. What's that strange thing on the corner? hehehe you'll see (and you thought the Bronco had no more surprises!)








Here's one dude, haven't atteched the arms, still wanna get in there with the brush a bit more








The other dude, forgot he had arms!, erm.... The other accessory is next to him. Djinn this is what I was saying about too many accessories!








Now the lady (oh by the way yep, this is a female, angel, once the lips are on it'll make the difference, but a face is beginning and detail on the hands, tidying by the handles, bit of a skull on the sword, getting the nmm look going on the tip. 








Still got to get to the weathering stage. But after maybe another couple of little painting sessions should be ready.
Now what was that round thing? Ok see you later








There my friends is ya own magnetic poppy dice roller. Press down, and release. 
When will my mind expolde?


Dusty


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

> When will my mind expolde?


hopefully no time soon  your work is amazing


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What dice, exactly? ;D I see no dice. 

Although it does remind me of a condom.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

dusty, this stuff is always great!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Your still insane. The rhino model is looking awesome and yes you will always have to many accessories! You need to make and sell the measuring tapes that mount to the vehicles!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

alot of nice work in there Dusty, I like the jerry can addition inside!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Doh! What a donut. Dusty had to organize the pics in photobucket, now look what's happened! Gonna have to sort that all out at some point. Doh, this means there's a whole bunch of threads I'm gonna need to change - S**T.

Anyway, Sorry guys for waiting so long for this project.Occupied with builds. Living up to the Dusty name, so I didn't want to ruin the paint job. But the paints are out!
Might even enter this grown up puppy into the painting comp (ignore the conversions).
Still not finished. Wanna add more mud/weather.
So without any further woffle...

























































































Now for the Lady,

























Right,so still needs bits here and there, but almost finished!! I'll sort out the other previous posts/pics later when I get the chance (how do I replace the pics?), sorry about that, build up of pics on photobucket had to be organized. Anyway a lot were just old shots.
So, much to do must dash. 

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

looks great man 
keep up good work


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome like nomral Dusty.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
Finally...Haven't slept, Merry Xmas. Excuse poor sentences. I know I still got to fix the 'old' pics.

































Last minute build! just needs a banner
























































































In a case ready for the new owner.
Here's it out and about

















































Knackered
Still got more pics to put up. Gonna have to quickly get pics with the lights, nearly forgot! But seeing how's it's now done, is it cool if I enter it into the painting competition (ignoring the conversions)? Did take a really long time to paint ( a lot of paint). 
Well saddly, this might be the last chance I get to really paint something with passion as I need more build time. So kinda another reason why I had to put the effort in.
Anyway, thanks all...

All the..zzzzzz....

Dusty ....zzz....


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Very Kool!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

its wicked how did you do the angel on the top it looks drawn on( i really like the way its done?)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome work Dusty!

Now work on the Airbus *snaps whip*


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

That is fantastic!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers everyone thanks. As it's now finished, thought I'd end this thread. 
Here's the link Bronco MKI - Showcase
Some of the pics from here are there but there's some new ones and a demo video at some point.
Munky - Airbrushed wings, body, face, sword (stencil), then get in there with the paint brush, then using 'wispy' stokes to get the fine lines, a bit of knife scraping, then its a bit of backwards and forth through the stages again (washes, finelining, etc). Little gloss on the lips, tip of sword. Sword nnm just greys - white. Hard part is around the handles, in the crevices, the sides of the door and flowing the tip of the wings down the back of the vehicle. At one point some paint managed to get in the hindges and one of the doors wouldn't open properly anymore (but fixed as well as tape measure - same problem).

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Great work! I've never seen one like it. Very original and well executed. You've got to show us how you did the LED's.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

AWESOME! Make me wanna start SM..


----------

